
Being Data Driven – Analysis the Lost Discipline - diegopacheco
http://diego-pacheco.blogspot.com/2020/08/being-data-driven-analysis-lost.html
======
2rsf
> being data-driven is not an alien thing, it quite simple actually

No it is not always simple. As a beginning you need to know some basic
principles which are not always intuitive, for example the need to design a
test in advance and never stop it until you have reached the designed limits.

And then you need to know what to test and avoid reinforcing popular usage,
you'll also need to be patient since changes sometimes takes a while to
stabilize themselves in the eyes of the users.

It's and art and a discipline, there's a lot to learn and a lot is done by
"feeling" or experience.

